# The Stripper With Dirty Feet - A Tenant From Hell Story



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

Hey there - just wanted to highlight a guest post that Berubeland did on my blog today - it's an excellent story.

http://www.moneysmartsblog.com/the-stripper-with-dirty-feet-a-tenant-from-hell-story/


Also - Rachelle has her own real estate blog, which is quite good, so go check it out.

http://landlordrescue.ca/


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2009)

Hilarious!!!

She probably put her tall stripper heals on in the shower to keep her above the muck....


----------



## Berubeland (Sep 6, 2009)

I also did a guest post for Million Dollar Journey yesterday about how to position your property for rental, hopefully avoiding the Stripper with the Dirty Feet. 

http://www.milliondollarjourney.com/how-to-attract-the-best-tenants.htm

It wasn't as funny, sorry. 

I should do a post called How to Attract Deadbeats


----------



## OhGreatGuru (May 24, 2009)

An amusing story about trials and tribulations of managing property. But title is misleading - could just as easily be called "owner/property manager from Hell".

_Now I’m 5 feet tall, I could jump around down there, but the contractor had to walk with his neck crooked because there was no clearance for him to stand upright down there._

So, this "basement apartment" wouldn't meet building code or Property Standards bylaws for living space in the first place. Add to that non-functioning plumbing, and who else is going to occupy it but people living on the edge of Skid Row? 

Then you have owners of 50 triplexes/quads whose only interest is to fill the buildings with tenants quickly in order to sell them as investment properties before prospective buyers find out what kind of shape they are in and what kind of tenants they have. And a former "property manager" who is uncommunicative, unaware the evicted tenants had squatted in the apartment; and whose idea of organization is to keep all the keys (apparently unidentified) in a bucket.

I think this story says as much about the owners as it does about the tenants.


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

Wow that's a story. The reason they didn't report the back up was because they were not suppose to be in there! 

Question for the landlord gurus: If they were evicted by the Sherriff and returned back through the broken window, could be done for break and enter, mischief, trespassing?


----------



## Berubeland (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh Great Guru,

You are so right lmao. 

Every property I have ever managed started with Bucket O Key. Did you know that Schlage keys have about 5000 changes? With a big enough bucket you could open any place. That time I got all the old keys in a three gallon pail about half filled. Some of them even had tags. 

The guy scared the living crap right out of me when he opened the door too!

I have a great locksmith that keys all my properties to a master now. When that townhouse complex changed owners I handed the new owner three keys and two of them were duplicates of the master. 

Those places were also very badly maintained. I eventually did an inspection of every property and got them up to snuff.


----------



## Berubeland (Sep 6, 2009)

I did write that post called Hot to Attract the Worst Tenants and I was snickering to myself all day. It's probably a sign of impending madness but you might want to go check it out. 

http://landlordrescue.ca/wordpress/?p=98


----------

